# The deck I built



## Lulimet (Jul 26, 2010)




----------



## Lulimet (Jul 26, 2010)

I found two more pictures.


This is what the back of the house looked like before we started.










First day of work


----------



## no1hustler (Aug 11, 2010)

Big improvement to the back yard!


----------



## justintime08 (Nov 14, 2008)

What did you use to support the deck? Is that just a beam perpendicular to the joists lying in crushed stone? Maybe I just cant see the piers?


----------



## Lulimet (Jul 26, 2010)

You can't see the piers in the picture. There are 6 piers 4 feet deep. 3 piers for each beam.


----------

